# Amitriptyline worked great but gave me really bad acne



## Namieg (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi,After living with IBS for the past 15 years (only diagnosed 2 years ago) and being put on several different types of meds I was put on Amitriptyline which was incredible. It worked GREAT! However, I had a bad reaction... I broked out with terrible, and _painful _acne all over my scalp and forhead as well as the rest of my face but at a slower rate. I stopped taking the medication a few months ago however the acne is very slow to subside. Has anyone had this experience and is there a medication similar to Amitriptyline that might work?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Desipramine is commonly used for IBS and is a different subset of tricyclic antidepressants and sometimes has fewer side effects so may work.Cymbalta is a SNRI and is good for pain and also tends to be on the constipating side so may also be good for people who tend to diarrhea.


----------

